# Find Max Core Crash



## 7hoR (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey everyone.

Every time I run 'Find Max Core' my PC crashes after a few minutes of it.  Here is my info:

Sapphire ATI X800 PRO VIVO <Modded> ATI X800 XT PE
38 idle, 70 maxed
DirectX 9.0c
Intel P4 2.9GHz 800FSB

I haven't been able to get it stable up at 520/560 (default XT PE speeds) but I have got it to around 500/560.  Anyone know how to prevent the crashing?


----------



## ehryk (Oct 16, 2004)

Hm, now thats interesting. I also have a Sapphire, but mine is the x800XT PE (no mods). When I run the "Find Max Core", it gets to about 575 - 585 area then goes to a black screen. The only recovery is a reboot. Now, this was with the 3 second delay in the OC area. I have just increased it to 10 seconds and I am running it again to see what happens. Something else I noticed. I was sometimes getting video corruption, but it wasn't being picked up by ATITool. Sometimes, whenI first start scanning, it immediatly gets artifacting all over the screen and ATITool errors out (cant read the error). I wonder if there is an issue with the Sapphire cards and ATITool. Possible, eh?

Overall though, this is a great program, keep up the good work

Edit: Oh yeah, system specs would be nice, eh
P4 3.2e C0 @ 4.0 (Mach II cooled)
Sapphire x800 XT PE (DD Maze 4)
Win XP Pro (SP2)

Update: ok, just locked up at 579 with the 10 second delay in there. 14 minutes, no errors detected. Temp was 35c core, 38c card, so I didnt overheat. I will try limiting it to 570 core and see what happens.

ROFL, disregard   hehehehehe   I just saw in the beta area the there is a known find max error. I am using 0.0.22, but I have DL'd the latest beta and I will try that and report back latre.

E


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 16, 2004)

No...nothing to do with Sapphire..the x800 Card are all have a reference Design...all 100% the Same!
My Core freezes too...whe i clock it to high!

lower the clockrate and everthing will working fine... 


7hor..i suggest to use the XT500_500 Bios...


----------

